# Aero Effekte &quot;kaputt&quot; seit SP1



## Labino (28. August 2011)

Jo hi leute,
ich habe mir jetzt endlich Windows Ultimate 64-bit gekauft (Hatte vorher Professional). Leider habe ich seit der umrüstung ein kleines Problem: Ich habe es jetzt schon oft neuinstalliert, aber immer, wenn ich das Service Pack 1 installiere, funktionieren meine Effekte nicht mehr optimal. Und zwar, wenn man normalerweise mit dem Mauszeiger über die Anwendungen in der Taskleiste fährt, wird der Hintergrund farbig. Aber auch nur in einem Kreis (schwer zu erklären) und wenn man sich leicht über das Icon bewegt, fährt jener Kreis mit dem Mauszeiger mit.
Das ist aber seit dem SP1 nicht mehr so.
Ist zwar nur ein kleines Problem, aber trotzdem wundert es mich.

Wenn ich es noch weiter erklären soll, kann ich das gerne tun, aber wie gesagt, es ist nicht so ganz einfach  Ich bin mir auch gar nicht sicher, ob es sich dabei wirklich um die Aero-Funktionen von W7 handelt, weil ich in Sachen Hard-, und Software kein Ub3r-Pr0 bin.

lg


----------



## Crysisheld (29. August 2011)

KAnnst du mal einen Screenshot oder so posten was du genau meinst?


----------



## Herbboy (30. August 2011)

vlt. musst Du lediglich ebenfalls noch Treiber aktualisieren, zB für die Grafikkarte?


----------



## Labino (31. August 2011)

Ok,
sorry, dass ich mich so spät jetzt melde, aber ich habe den thread ein wenig aus den augen verloren.
screenshot kann ich gerne posten.


----------



## Labino (31. August 2011)

[URL=http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/199/aeroproblem.png/]


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/URL]


Ist zwar schwer zu erkennen,aber der weißliche "kreis", der über der anwendung erscheint und immer mit der maus mitwandert, sobald man sie bewegt, wandert eben nicht mit. Sieht man auf dem bild gerade bei firefox. wie ich das schon versucht habe, zu erläutern 

Edit: bei dem screenshot wurde der mauszeiger nicht mitaufgenommen.

lg


----------



## Herbboy (31. August 2011)

Das ist Bild ist sehr klein, aber das, was als kleines Fenster angezeigt wird, willst Du eher als Kreis haben? Keine Ahnung, wie das geht - vlt musst Du mal andere Designs probieren. bei mir sieht das so aus wie bei Dir, und das ist an sich "normal"


----------



## Labino (1. September 2011)

Ich habe jetzt mal einen arbeitskollegen gefragt. der kennt sich sehr gut mit sowas aus. ist immer einfacher so etwas zu zeigen  
war einfach nur ein häkchen in den designauswahleinstellungen zu wenig.


danke euch un lg


----------

